# Info needed on Hamm??



## kelly2103 (Jan 11, 2008)

Hello 

Ok I’m after some info on Hamm as I’m going but have no idea what to expect…

1) Do people tend to take cash or card as payment and if cash is it in euro’s as I have seen some websites with the price in dollars
2) Will I be able to buy on the day, in particular leopard gecko’s (tangerines) or should I find a breeder and buy before?


----------



## ade (Mar 7, 2007)

i've been told to get euro's some stalls do take credit cards. what site's you been looking at?


----------



## kelly2103 (Jan 11, 2008)

ade said:


> i've been told to get euro's some stalls do take credit cards. what site's you been looking at?


These are the only 2 I have found so far... anyone know of any others??

Hamm Show

Leopard Geckos For Sale - Beautiful, Awesome Leopard Geckos!


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

kelly2103 said:


> Hello
> 
> Ok I’m after some info on Hamm as I’m going but have no idea what to expect…
> 
> ...


Yes there is never a shortage og leopards at hamm


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Most of the stalls are private individuals who will only accept cash (euro) although there are some commercial stalls that take cc payments. I think it's not that far to a cash point if you run out but you won't get the best exchange rate - same with cc, your bank may take a charge for a payment in euro so you will get better value finding a good exchange rate before you go.

You shouldn't have a problem finding most morphs of leos as they will be there in their hundreds, if not thousands! Waaay too many:lol2:


----------



## kelly2103 (Jan 11, 2008)

Ok thanks everyone! Lots of euro's it is lol

I was hoping there would be lots of Leo's as I would like to look at a few before I buy.


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

There is plenty of leos there  thats all I go for is to get more lol.


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

is the arena bigger then rodbaston?


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

rob-stl-07 said:


> is the arena bigger then rodbaston?


Considering they have many thousands of viitors, should hope so! None of the UK shows can even come close. 

There are some pics here ..:: Terraristika Hamm ::.. - Terraristika


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i havent been to rodbaston, but you could drop the smallest room from hamm into say norwich and it woulkd fit.. there others are factories


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

the whole rodbasto show would fit into one of the hamm marquees


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

sounds good! cant wait only 28 days!


----------



## Kryton (Mar 23, 2006)

Silly question, what are the dates?:blush:


----------



## ChrisBowman (Jan 1, 2008)

How may days is hamm???

and is there one next year if so i'm coming :no1with my dad:lol2


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

Kryton said:


> Silly question, what are the dates?:blush:


im going in march 14-16th isnt it? but the actual hamm date is the 15th.


----------

